# Back to stock 4.0.4 after new update 4.1.2



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just want to let everyone know that it is possible to go back to ICS after updating to 4.1.2(9.16.6) I was rooted on 4.1.1 today, used ota root keeper to temp unroot and update to 4.1.2 and restore root. I just used Matts RazrHD utility 1.10 and went back to ICS 4.0.4 with no problems what so ever...
Im not sure why its stated that once you update to the newest release that you cannot go back, but its possible. So for everyone that wants to try out 4.1.2 and didnt want to be stuck, you can downgrade.
Hope this helps.

This was done on my phone:
Device: XT926 US Verizon non dev ed. 
Original firmware 4.0.4(0.6.25)

Update: 3/21
I tried to downgrade again today with no success, Im really not sure what has changed or sync'd to my phone since the first time I posted... So dont try until there is a safe way to downgrade or you will risk bricking. My phone still works and is still rooted with SS. I have tried everything I could think of in order to make it work with no success... Very strange!

If anyone tried to downgrade and bricked, you can find the Fastboot file in the following post, thanks to mattlgroff !!! : http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/13485-restore-412-firmware-unbrick-verizon-droid-razr-hd/


----------



## 21chip (Oct 15, 2011)

Im sure you tried Factory reset, Clear cache,? Where are you stuck at? I found this. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/razr-hd-maxx-hd-development-hacking/237461-tool-easy-root-komplete.html Not sure if it works or not. I have not tried yet. They say it does.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't had any luck restoring after upgrading and my phone is officially bricked so I guess I will get a new one.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

Attention: Anyone that has the new 4.1.2 upgrade functioning and has root. I need the Phone.apk , Phone.odex, Contacts.apk, and Contacts.odex files. I tried to theme the phone and contacts and messed something up and forgot to make a copy of originals. Now I have no way to revert to 4.0.4 to try again. And I have to service and no phone. So can someone post a link to download these please. thanks


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

trebills said:


> Attention: Anyone that has the new 4.1.2 upgrade functioning and has root. I need the Phone.apk , Phone.odex, Contacts.apk, and Contacts.odex files. I tried to theme the phone and contacts and messed something up and forgot to make a copy of originals. Now I have no way to revert to 4.0.4 to try again. And I have to service and no phone. So can someone post a link to download these please. thanks


I can post them, just let me know where to find the files...


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

dru21281 said:


> I can post them, just let me know where to find the files...


You need root explorer or root browser and they are under system/app

Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

trebills said:


> You need root explorer or root browser and they are under system/app
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


Here are the files:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103889825/Android/Contacts.apk
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103889825/Android/Contacts.odex
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103889825/Android/Phone.apk
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103889825/Android/Phone.odex


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

trebills said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535


No prob, did they work for you???


----------



## brochaos (Jan 8, 2012)

can someone clarify if the same process from the last update (root, install Voodoo OTA, temp unroot, install update, re-root) will work or not with this latest update? I don't think I will have a need to ever go back to 4.0.4 as long as I can keep root (right? what other reason is there for going back to 4.0.4?)


----------



## Megaroad (Nov 8, 2012)

brochaos said:


> can someone clarify if the same process from the last update (root, install Voodoo OTA, temp unroot, install update, re-root) will work or not with this latest update? I don't think I will have a need to ever go back to 4.0.4 as long as I can keep root (right? what other reason is there for going back to 4.0.4?)


It worked for me exactly the same way I did it when Jelly Bean came out - updated Superuser binaries, temp unrooted (I tested unrooting and restoring root several times in a row before finally taking the OTA, because I read somewhere it's good to do that) took the OTA to 4.1.2, restored root.

When I did it I deleted my ROM slots, uninstalled Safestrap, and then started from scratch at 4.04. In between going from 4.04 to 4.1.1 and going from 4.1.1 to 4.1.2 I restored root and then temp unrooted again (so I temp unrooted before 4.1.1, then restored it after the OTA, checked it, then temp unrooted again, and took 4.1.2). I don't know if any of that matters.

Anyhow, I had no problems and I'm on 4.1.2 with root and Safestrap 3.12 right now.


----------



## jayf (Nov 9, 2011)

So for those of us that are rooted on 4.1.1. All we have to do is..
update binaries
delete root back-up
re-create root back-up
temp unroot
take the OTA
then restore root
update binaries
delete root back-up
re-create root back-up

Are those the right steps?

Did you purposefully delete your ROM slots or did this process do that?

Thanks
- J


----------



## Xelios (Dec 22, 2011)

I didn't really go through all those steps.

For me, it was just delete the su backup (unnecessary step, but I like it), recreate the backup, temp unroot, update, and restore root. Didn't need to update any binaries or anything. I didn't have any roms installed when I did it though so I dunno about that.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

i downgraded to 4.04 too, but i'd like to stay on ICS. Is there a way to stop the update notifications and/or disable the checking for new updates?


----------



## Megaroad (Nov 8, 2012)

Xelios said:


> So for those of us that are rooted on 4.1.1. All we have to do is..
> update binaries
> delete root back-up
> re-create root back-up
> ...


I deleted my ROM slots before I began but I have no idea whether that was necessary.


----------



## trebills (Jan 7, 2012)

dru21281 said:


> No prob, did they work for you???


Yes they did


----------



## jayf (Nov 9, 2011)

Well I gave it a try and the OTA update installation failed. I didn't do anything with SafeStrap and I think that might be why it failed. Do I have to go into SafeStrap and "Uninstall Recover" before I attempt the upgrade? If so where does that fit in with the steps above? Before or after I create the root back-up? After temp un-root?

Thanks
- J

Edit: BTW... I have SafeStrap v3.05 but I see there is a 3.11 out there. Will that work on the Razr Maxx HD?


----------



## dru21281 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes ss 3.11 will work. That is the latest ss and should be used. I did not have to uninstall ss to get the update to work, just make sure you are on stock slot and that you restore a backup of stock jb with all apps working that came with jb. I always make a back up as soon as I update to the newest ota's before I debloat or make any changes or Rom slots etc.. Then of course go to ota root keeper and make sure the binaries are updated and protect root, then temp unroot. There was a problem with updating the binaries yesterday so that may be what the problem is for you, I'm not sure. After taking the ota to 4.1.2 ss did not work so I had to uninstall it and reinstall anyway so it is up to you if you want to just uninstall it before hand.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## truedis (Jan 11, 2012)

Just want to volunteer myself as a guinea pig for downgrade testing. I got my repaired device back from Moto fully wiped & with 4.1.2 installed. I'm still using my temp device so I've got nothing to lose - I'll just send it back to Moto and say it wouldn't boot when I got it if I brick it.


----------



## rmumaw (May 21, 2012)

So how did your attempt at downgrading go? Thanks.


----------



## truedis (Jan 11, 2012)

rmumaw said:


> So how did your attempt at downgrading go? Thanks.


It went nowhere... Everyone in the know says it isn't possible, that the only option is to hope for a root exploit for 4.1.2


----------

